# Best place to stay in Manila



## sappy15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will be moving to Manila in a couple of months time. My work place will be in Pioneer, Mandaluyong. What would be the best place to stay. I know traffic can be bad at times, I want to stay close to work.

It would be really helpful if you could advice on the following-
1. Best places to stay on rent. My budget would be ~30k PHP per month
2. Are the rentals upfront for the entire contract period, or month on month wise?

I would be moving with my wife, so I need atleast a 1BR apartment. Incase the above budget is low, do let me know the ranges.

Thanks
Sap


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sappy15 said:


> I will be moving to Manila in a couple of months time. My work place will be in Pioneer, Mandaluyong. What would be the best place to stay. I know traffic can be bad at times, I want to stay close to work.
> 
> It would be really helpful if you could advice on the following-
> 1. Best places to stay on rent. My budget would be ~30k PHP per month
> ...


To be very honest you can not afford to live or stay alive on that amount of money in Manila. Living outside of Manila in a provincial area it can be done. But Manila is far too expensive on rents etc. It may be possible to find rentals that you could afford but they would be hard to find and in in such locations and in bad repair that it would not be a safe place to be -- especially having a wife.

If the Philippines is the place you want to live it is best to stay where you are for now and until decent paying work can be found. The goal in life is to make things better; not go from the frying pan into the fire..


Best Of Luck


----------



## sappy15 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Thanks for the reply*



Jet Lag said:


> To be very honest you can not afford to live or stay alive on that amount of money in Manila. Living outside of Manila in a provincial area it can be done. But Manila is far too expensive on rents etc. It may be possible to find rentals that you could afford but they would be hard to find and in in such locations and in bad repair that it would not be a safe place to be -- especially having a wife.
> 
> If the Philippines is the place you want to live it is best to stay where you are for now and until decent paying work can be found. The goal in life is to make things better; not go from the frying pan into the fire..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I completely agree to your point. I can increase by budget, but my basic googling on some rent websites gave me numbers in the 30k range. Now my reason to post the question here was that I need some validation from folks like you. 

Also I dont have much idea of the actual rental. In that case I could negotiate with my employer even more, and incase it doesnt seem feasible, as you mentioned, decline the offer. But it would be really helpful if you can provide me with some ball park numbers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sappy15 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I completely agree to your point. I can increase by budget, but my basic googling on some rent websites gave me numbers in the 30k range. Now my reason to post the question here was that I need some validation from folks like you.
> 
> Also I don't have much idea of the actual rental. In that case I could negotiate with my employer even more, and incase it doesn't seem feasible, as you mentioned, decline the offer. But it would be really helpful if you can provide me with some ball park numbers.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We do not live in or close to Manila so there would be no accurate financial estimates that I can give. 
I do think though that your potential employer is taking advantage of you in every respect. They should be providing relocation expenses that include housing as well as a much - much higher wage. 

Unless working for a corporate enterprise with a salary of at least P150,000 per month, what you are doing is beyond risky. If you could make an exploratory trip here and see the areas you can afford I think you would have an instant change of mind on accepting the position.

If you push ahead with this, be very sure to never send rent, lease, or deposits ahead even to rental agencies. You will likely find that they have gone missing and there is no recourse-legal or otherwise.

The Philippines is a great place for retirement at 60+ years old but it is most definitely not a place to find a good job with a livable wage and that is being very honest..



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## sappy15 (Mar 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## sappy15 (Mar 17, 2016)

thks


----------



## sappy15 (Mar 17, 2016)

one last thing 

the 150,000 salary pre of post tax?

I heard taxes will be around 32% for me, I probably wont make 150k take home.

on the company bit, the job offer is from accenture, so I dont its pretty safe that way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Taxes*



sappy15 said:


> one last thing
> 
> the 150,000 salary pre of post tax?
> 
> ...


Wish I had the information for you on the income taxes. I came here to retire so have not worked. 
Try viewing the Dept of Labor Site. Perhaps that will have the answers. Or visit with your potential employer.


Best Of Luck


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

A scouting trip just what mod jet lag suggested is a great tip.
From there you could talk to Accentures HR if they have a department in charge of relocation.
You could also directly talk to expats from your company on the ground but if circumstance don't permit these I'm sure 30K for rent would be OK for 2 persons. 
And since you don't intend on driving you could try to rent a studio type condominium which is all over the place.
Here is an example priced at P18K only near Accenture Ortigas Central Business District

https://www.olx.ph/item/ortigas-new-condo-for-rent-ID734gX.html?p=8&h=6b11a6045a#6b11a6045a

**I am not in anyway connected to the advertiser


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> A scouting trip just what mod jet lag suggested is a great tip.
> From there you could talk to Accentures HR if they have a department in charge of relocation.
> You could also directly talk to expats from your company on the ground but if circumstance don't permit these I'm sure 30K for rent would be OK for 2 persons.
> And since you don't intend on driving you could try to rent a studio type condominium which is all over the place.
> ...


That's a great idea Galactic. That or something like it might be just the ticket. Sure makes me glad though that we live out in the province with lower costs.

Jet Lag


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Sure makes me glad though that we live out in the province with lower costs.
> 
> Jet Lag


I spent years growing up in Manila and I love the people but the place is not like before.
When I married my wife 20 years ago here in Olongapo I decided to stay. 

I avoid Manila like the plague but when I'm inside the urban jungle I feel I belong again.


----------

